# Gorgeous photos



## Horsy (Feb 7, 2007)

I think we have an APS fan. 






No flash





Flash


Freddo was sitting on my shoulder for about 15 mins then all of a sudden decided the computer screen looked good.


----------



## Adam (Feb 7, 2007)

Freddo looks good and healthy!! What are you feeding him/her?


----------



## Horsy (Feb 7, 2007)

He eats crickets and I'll catch a moth or two if I spot one around the house  He loves to come out of his enclosure. I put him hand in and he'll jump straight onto it. Very inquisitive.


----------



## Adam (Feb 7, 2007)

He is cool. Make sure you use Tree frog dust on the crickets every now and then otherwise they suffer calcium deficiancy.


----------



## Horsy (Feb 7, 2007)

Okay thanks! Will do. Can't say I've seen those in petstores but that must just be because I haven't been looking


----------



## cris (Feb 7, 2007)

Adam said:


> He is cool. Make sure you use Tree frog dust on the crickets every now and then otherwise they suffer calcium deficiancy.



Tree frog dust? sounds like something you would buy in china town :shock:


----------



## RevDaniel (Feb 7, 2007)

Not really into frogs. My 18 month old loves them so I think I might have to get him some later on. Nice pictures


----------



## Adam (Feb 8, 2007)

Tree Frog Dust by "T-Rex". $9:95 for 50 grams. You just drop your insects into a container and coat the insect in the dust. You will know when the frog is suffering calcium deficiancy as they blow up like a balloon!!!


----------



## Jozz (Feb 8, 2007)

cool photos!


----------



## mitchdiamond (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice frog


----------



## RevDaniel (Feb 8, 2007)

Not really into frogs. My 18 month old loves them so I think I might have to get him some later on. Nice pictures


----------



## slim6y (Feb 8, 2007)

cris said:


> Tree frog dust? sounds like something you would buy in china town :shock:



I guess tiger bone is also an aphrodisiac for the frogs too


----------



## Magpie (Feb 8, 2007)

Do you ever clean the computer screen?


----------



## Chris1 (Feb 8, 2007)

thats so cute!

i didnt know u could handle frogs regularly!!
(but i know nothing about frogs)


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 8, 2007)

here is an older fan


----------



## cyclamen (Feb 8, 2007)

oh baz. what a cutie. 
mel


----------



## Adam (Feb 8, 2007)

He is just as cute!!! Good to see them doing thier homework!!LOL


----------



## Mystery (Feb 8, 2007)

ssssnakeman said:


> here is an older fan



Now that is awesome!!!!!


----------



## grimbeny (Feb 8, 2007)

Frogs are sooooooo cute!


----------



## Adam (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah I have about 100 frogs and Tennille is always onto me about selling some but I just Can't bring myself to parting with them. She was asking me last nite when we went to bed why I keep so many. Told her same reason she has sooo many file snakes!! LOL


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Feb 8, 2007)

WHAT? 7 file snakes are a little different to 40000 frogs!

And they're unique...


----------



## Adam (Feb 8, 2007)

Frogs are unique in thier own way too!!!!


----------



## Auzlizardking (Feb 8, 2007)

Adam said:


> Tree Frog Dust by "T-Rex". $9:95 for 50 grams. You just drop your insects into a container and coat the insect in the dust. You will know when the frog is suffering calcium deficiancy as they blow up like a balloon!!!



Really I just thought the frog was fat:shock:


----------



## Auzlizardking (Feb 8, 2007)

ssssnakeman said:


> here is an older fan



Why is your APS screen different?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 8, 2007)

Auzlizardking said:


> Why is your APS screen different?


look at the date alk,there have been a lot of changes in a couple of years


----------



## Horsy (Feb 8, 2007)

Haha that frog is freaky! Hopefully mine won't be THAT big. I don't know the age of mine.


----------



## will.i.am (Feb 8, 2007)

awesome frog


----------



## ben1200 (Feb 8, 2007)

both pics are great nice looking frogs guys


----------

